# Lost Tegu Found in MO



## MissMooRaw (Aug 22, 2011)

Awww...

I was told about this a few days ago and had called around to the shelters to find out for myself. Come to find out someone found a fully grown Tegu on a street in Jefferson City, MO. An hours drive from me. 

They think someone released it in the area because they are not native here... It's sad I wonder if anyone knows how to take care of him at the shelter he is at. They are not releasing him for adoption at this time.

http://www.connectmidmissouri.com/news/story.aspx?id=653329#.TlLoa3NOF-0


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 22, 2011)

MissMooRaw said:


> Awww...
> 
> I was told about this a few days ago and had called around to the shelters to find out for myself. Come to find out someone found a fully grown Tegu on a street in Jefferson City, MO. An hours drive from me.
> 
> ...



the comments on there are disturbing at least. people are ignorant


----------



## TeguLouie (Aug 22, 2011)

yea i just read the comments on that page. those guys are ignorant a$$holes.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 22, 2011)

yes they are. cant stand people who want to act like that


----------



## roastedspleen (Aug 22, 2011)

what ignorant people...... 
"i want dat dere lizard for mah boots hurr durr" 
"we should just kill it"
"it attacks people dogs and children"
maybe someone should look up something before saying something


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah I totally wanted to leave my two cents on that web page but I feel better not sinking to their level, I feel so bad for that tegu I really hope he gets put up for adoption and the shelter is taking care of him.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful lizard, asinine comments. There is a fine line between ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 22, 2011)

I wouldn't call that a fine line its more like freeway size rather than fine lol


----------



## Aardbark (Aug 22, 2011)

That poor lizard. He looks beautifull. Hopefully he is in good hands, and not one of those inbred hicks that want to cut it up. (No offence to anyone that lives in MO and is a good, decent person)


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 22, 2011)

Ha ha ha you said what I originally wanted to, will you sign my man card lol


----------



## MissMooRaw (Aug 22, 2011)

Ha, ha... wow i wasnt expecting so many comments. I agree with all of you, I'm going to call the shelter again tomorrow to see if they found his owner or if he can be adopted. 

I really don't think they know how to take care of him, he's in a shelter that only takes dogs and cats... so hopefully they wont try to feed him dog food. I mean the cage they have him in worries me too if they intend to keep him in it indefinitely.

He looks well cared for to be dumped off by someone... something must have happened for him to get out and not be noticed by his owner for a week..

I dont know, I'll share what happens with my phone call tomorrow. The comments everyone is making has me worried too... especially if they do put him up for adoption and some hick wants him for a pair of boots.. or his head on a plack... gosh it's infuriating. No sense lowering ourselves to their level and arguing with stupidity.


----------



## hoosier (Aug 22, 2011)

Aardbark said:


> That poor lizard. He looks beautifull. Hopefully he is in good hands, and not one of those inbred hicks that want to cut it up. (No offence to anyone that lives in MO and is a good, decent person)



hey now i live in missouri  ironic that my last name does happen to be hoosier hahahaha not even joking. if i was closer i would check it out but sadly im just outside the STL area


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 22, 2011)

I would adopt him in a heart beat! That animal shelter should do a little research on husbandry!


----------



## slideaboot (Aug 23, 2011)

The newest post is by far my favorite.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah the last one is pretty good, my favorite is "you people need mental help. How about I skin your youngest child and put him on my boots. You people make me sick."


----------



## HPIZZLE (Aug 23, 2011)

i live in missouri (kc area) and can confirm that there is not that many hicks in jefferson city area. however, there are a lot of ignorant people there who would have killed the gu just to say that they killed a crocodile today.


im happy he was saved


----------



## Schnellzug (Aug 25, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> Yeah the last one is pretty good, my favorite is "you people need mental help. How about I skin your youngest child and put him on my boots. You people make me sick."



Haha that was me...I was abosolutely disgusted by those comments.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 25, 2011)

your awesome, welcome to the forum lol


----------



## Krissy (Aug 25, 2011)

Missmoo, how did your call to them go? Any luck? I don't want any stupid idiots to get the beautiful gu and turn him into a belt, it makes my heart drop


----------



## MissMooRaw (Aug 29, 2011)

Krissy said:


> Missmoo, how did your call to them go? Any luck? I don't want any stupid idiots to get the beautiful gu and turn him into a belt, it makes my heart drop



Okay, sorry got busy with personal stuff.

I called and they said they sent him to a reptile rehab center up in St.Louis, MO. they said he was just roaming around the street and thought maybe he got loose but nobody claimed him while he was at the shelter for a week and a half. 

They people at the shelter enjoyed him and said he was a beautiful reptile and they sent him to the shelter because they didn't have the means to keep him happy and healthy.

So I'm assuming if he is at the rehab he will possibly be able to go to a new home, or stay there if they like him.

I'm glad none of the idiots that posted got their hand on him. The shelter was worried about putting him up for adoption with all the comments they had seen.


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 29, 2011)

Yaaaay!!!!!


----------

